

Ask HN: Questions about search for local services space  - andrewtbham

What sites do you use if you want to hire someone to do a local service, like moving or plumbing?  Do you use craigslist, google place, angies list, thumbtack, etc.? Do you get referrals from friends? on facebook?<p>I’m interested to hear what people think about the space and the market?  Are there other interesting startups?
======
sunsai
Yes, we have just launched the beta version of our website called Skillendar
<http://www.skillendar.com>

It's an availability finder for skills/ services worldwide that mimics
flight/hotel booking websites; the search results are rendered on a Calendar
interface; hence the name Skillendar short for 'Skills on Calendar'

Skillendar, on one hand, is a free online skill /service finder and booking
system that helps you find a skill or service in your locality based on the
availability and customer ratings of the providers. On the other hand,
Skillendar provides a platform for both individuals as well as businesses to
publish their skills or the services that they provide.

Moreover, Skillendar helps you publish your personal interests and hobbies and
attract potential clients to earn extra income over your evenings and weekends

~~~
andrewtbham
Very cool site, did you guys do any market research that you could share? Who
do you think are your biggest competitors?

~~~
sunsai
Thanks :) Though there aren't any websites focusing on the availability of the
providers at the moment, the traditional service directories and service
search websites like yell.com, citysearch.com etc. could be our nearest
competitors.

